# Critique my stack?



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm finding it hard to stack Cash in a way that looks natural. We are working on free stacking but every time I hand stack him I make him look either squished together or all strung out. Any advice on how to place him to look better? I know you work with what you have but I can't seem to get it right. This is the best I've got so far..







Thanks in advance!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the front placement is perfect.

the rear is pulled back a bit too much.

the foot and the top of the hock should be a straight line down . Move foot 2 to 3 inches and you have it.


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok what about this? He's the first dog..






is there a way to tell from looking at them from the top (when your showing) to know if you have them set up right or is it just practise? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's harder to see the second picture than the first for some reason, but the back foot placement seems a little better. I would get a thinner chain or leather collar for him, and train him to hold his head high so it doesn't look like you have to pull him into position. 

There are tricks to getting their feet into place -- not placing the feet themselves, but touching the legs jus up hight, just so. Using bait to bring the head up and the ears and eyes to focus, and I don't know. There are tips. Maybe your GSD club holds some handling classes? Or, it might be helpful to take a conformation class with your dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

perfect placement in 2nd picture -- both dogs set up very nicely !


----------

